# IceLink + CD changer source selector



## Bronx Cheer (Jul 6, 2005)

I want to retain the CD changer but add Icelink for my X5. The truck has NAV, which means no CD in the dash.

EAS used to have a manual source selector for the CD changer, but I understand its been discountinued.

Any other thoughts on how to solve this? Any DIYs?

BC


----------



## Bronx Cheer (Jul 6, 2005)

*bump*

Anyone?


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't think this is possible with IceLink. I think you'll have to find another iPod solution if you want to retain the CD changer.


----------



## Bronx Cheer (Jul 6, 2005)

It is possible. It is just a manual switch (akin to just unplugging the IceLink and plugging in the CD changer whenever you want to listen to CDs). I guess I could create one with some Radio Shack crap but I'd prefer not to as I am not 100% sure of what I am doing.

Anyone?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

That is essentially what the EAS unit was doing, line by line. The issue is that you can't switch on the fly since unplugging the changer and then plugging in another unit that LOOKS like a changer confuses the heck out of the databus. 

If you don't know what you are doing... don't do it. 

I have an EAS unit NIB uninstalled that you can buy from me if you like. bimmerfest at avincar dot com.


----------



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

Just curious...

Why do you want both? A 30 GB iPod holds the equivalent of, what, 60 CDs? What's another six?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey, some of us are .WAV-file snobs 

I personally am not hip to no longer being able to go to the record store and play the new CD on the way home.


----------



## Bronx Cheer (Jul 6, 2005)

Not having a CD player at all is just bothersome in a $60k car. I like the ipod best, but frankly sometimes you just want to have some way to play a CD (X5 with Nav does not have an in-dash CD capability). :thumbdwn: 

Like duderino said - not being able to play a new CD without first going home and loading it into iTunes is annoying.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

The only solution I know of that has full support for bit iPod and CD Changer is the Intravee http://www.intravention.co.uk/new_www/. This can be used with an Alpine KCA-410c which gives two AI-Net inputs and two Aux inputs. You can the select from any of these from a menu on the Nav screen.










The AI-Net inputs can be either a CD Changers or an iPod, so you could have 2 CD Changers, two iPods or one of each.

The Aux inputs can be pretty much anything (they are just phono inputs with adjustable sensitivity), but you don't have any integrated control of the source device.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Bronx Cheer said:


> Not having a CD player at all is just bothersome in a $60k car. I like the ipod best, but frankly sometimes you just want to have some way to play a CD (X5 with Nav does not have an in-dash CD capability). :thumbdwn:
> 
> Like duderino said - not being able to play a new CD without first going home and loading it into iTunes is annoying.


Once you get into the habit of using the iPod, CDs are a thing of the past. Most people sell their CD Changers on eBay just to get an ice>Link. My CD Changer went the same way.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Tom, I love ya, please don't get bent by me saying this, but if they don't have the ability to use their CD changer, they don't really have a choice, do they?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

el_duderino said:


> Tom, I love ya, please don't get bent by me saying this, but if they don't have the ability to use their CD changer, they don't really have a choice, do they?


IMHO, CD Changers are a thing of the past. CDs get scratched, lost, borrowed....you get the picture. With the ice>Link in the system - anyone's iPod can be used in the BMW for multiple music libraries as well as having your music totally portable.

On the subject of having instant CD access, it's still a wonder you can purchase a MY2006 X5 and still see a cassette player behind the NAV screen (space constraints is the rumored reason). Just about anything available on CD can be purchased on iTunes nowadays and downloaded in minutes (and for less than the price of a CD most of the time). I've upgraded my 5er's Business CD to the MP3 version and have only used it once, I use the ice>Link all the time.

As for sound quality between AAC and CD Audio, Apple makes the claim that AAC compressed audio at 128 Kbps (stereo) has been judged by expert listeners to be "indistinguishable" from the original uncompressed audio source.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Brewmaster (Oct 27, 2005)

And, using Apple Lossless Encoding at about 350mb per album, a 30gb player will hold nearly 90 cd's of lossless music....:thumbup: 
Brewmaster


----------



## M3racer111 (Apr 8, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> IMHO, CD Changers are a thing of the past. CDs get scratched, lost, borrowed....you get the picture. With the ice>Link in the system - anyone's iPod can be used in the BMW for multiple music libraries as well as having your music totally portable.
> 
> ..............
> 
> Just food for thought.


Tom, I saw the new dension 400 on the site, do you have any info on that,
is it avaliable ?

I have a 330i


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

M3racer111 said:


> Tom, I saw the new dension 400 on the site, do you have any info on that,
> is it avaliable ?
> 
> I have a 330i


It's not being released overseas until May, then testing will need to be performed on US-Spec vehicles as soon as the tester arrive.

As soon we have more information, you can guarantee we will post on our website as well as here on the forums. :thumbup:


----------

